# A publisher thinks what...



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

So I saw the following bit in a post over at the Amazon discussion board,



> I recently met a local author at her book signing in our local shop. When she saw I was carrying a Kindle we started talking about her book being Kindleized. Her publisher quickly came over and informed me that Amazon requires them to pretty much GIVE them the electronic copy and then they would receive a part of the sales.


I'll grant it is third hand and may not reflect reality - but I have to wonder about any publisher or even the poster who would find that last bit as shocking in any way.

Yes with DT books a re-seller like Amazon, or a B&M store, would order the specific number of books that they would hope to sell. Then order more when they ran out, etc.

But thinking that would make any sense with electronic books is just delusional.

Part of me suspects that there is just enough of a ring of truth that there are probably some publishers who do cling to that model because it is what they know and the notion of "giving"  the electronic version to Amazon rather than selling them a specific number of "electronic copies" - just gives them the vapors.

Welcome to the electronic age, DT publishers. The music industry has had to come to grips with the changes of technology and maybe you need to learn from them and their mistakes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It would be interesting to know what "type" of publisher her publisher is.

I have a small imprint, Bristlecone Pine Press. The agreement with Amazon is basically...they'll put my books in their global catalog, with all the links, bells and whistles, etc., for free. Every book that sells, I receive 35% and Amazon gets 65%. I suppose some might say they are "giving the book away" but the way I look at is: there is no entry cost to me, no prohibitive barriers, so the payment is fair. I'm not complaining.

"Big" publishers, ie, Random House, have a whole different sales/pricing agreement with Amazon.

Since this author's publisher was following her around in a bookstore (!) I suspect he is one of the little guys, like me.

L


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think the publisher gets it.  It sounds like the publisher thinks Amazon should pay up front for stocking so many downloads.     
Like Leslie said there is no up front cost like...printing and paper.  It's a whole different thing.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

If the story is true, I really wonder why the publisher would think it would be any other way. Amazon is a storefront; you provide products, and it sells them. In that way of thinking, perhaps the publisher thinks it can provide Amazon with the Word document of a book, then Amazon edits, proofs, prints and binds it before selling. Um... no.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

How could this not be a win win for the publisher?  The electronic version costs them nothing..........and their product reaches a new market.  It might cost them some paperback sales, but I wouldn't think it would be near what they'd make with breaking in to the new market.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> How could this not be a win win for the publisher? The electronic version costs them nothing..........and their product reaches a new market. It might cost them some paperback sales, but I wouldn't think it would be near what they'd make with breaking in to the new market.


The electronic edition does cost something: editing, formatting, deployment, etc. So it is not "free." But it is less than printing on paper.

I know many small publishers who do ebooks first. If a title sells enough, that's the point when they will consider bringing out a print version.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The electronic edition does cost something: editing, formatting, deployment, etc. So it is not "free." But it is less than printing on paper.


And you don't get stuck with unsold copies.



> I know many small publishers who do ebooks first. If a title sells enough, that's the point when they will consider bringing out a print version.
> 
> L


That makes sense. There are other media for reading e-books besides Kindle, so there is a fairly large market of people who read them.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

They call _non-readers_ illiterate; what term should *we* dub the Authors (she whom I shall not mention) and "crew" who choose not educate themselves about the e-reader technology? How it aids so many, who couldn't (though were/are willing) to read otherwise. The Kindle has helped so many overcome challenges by enabling them to re-Kindle their passion for reading.

That alone, should be worth the compromise. These authors, publishers, publicists, etc..., need to get a grip and get over themselves and stop being so selfish. Piracy is all over the internet regardless. Putting your book up for Kindle-readers to enjoy (_and you to profit_) is so _*risky *_compared to someone putting it up on some website or U-Tube. Give me a break. There was a


Spoiler



dumb ass


 in the Marley and Me movie videotaping it last night!! Hello?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> There was a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


_Really_? That's just so WRONG.

If they were in my row I'm pretty sure I'd have had to get up a lot to get popcorn and sodas and use the bathroom.

Plus I'm pretty sure I'd have a coughing fit. Every 10 minutes. 

Bet if you told the management they'd have put him out.. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> They call _non-readers_ illiterate; what term should *we* dub the Authors (she whom I shall not mention) and "crew" who choose not educate themselves about the e-reader technology? How it aids so many, who couldn't (though were/are willing) to read otherwise. The Kindle has helped so many overcome challenges by enabling them to re-Kindle their passion for reading.
> 
> That alone, should be worth the compromise. These authors, publishers, publicists, etc..., need to get a grip and get over themselves and stop being so selfish. Piracy is all over the internet regardless. Putting your book up for Kindle-readers to enjoy (_and you to profit_) is so _*risky *_compared to someone putting it up on some website or U-Tube. Give me a break. There was a
> 
> ...


They just don't seem to realize that by digitizing the books, they are taking back control from the pirates. Sure, there will still be people going for the free pirated version, but the vast majority would buy all of you-know-who's books if they were available; myself included.


----------



## Marcthekindlefreak (Jan 5, 2009)

i agree with all of this they really have nothing to lose just something to gain in my opinion but what do i know im not a publisher but still just do it already and make us happy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My brother is an author (thinks) - LOL and since I could not get his books without paying heavy duty, he told his publisher he wanted them available for free ebooks.  They did it.  I don't think he makes any money, he just likes to write.  Most of his stuff is about the Marines and their adventures, complete with language, so I have not recommended him.  Some of his stuff is good, some so so.  But it might have to do somewhat what the author tells the agent/publisher to do.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking back...I buy far more books now than I did before I get my Kindle. BK....I would get them at the library or 2nd hand bookstore or from a friend. I think the publishing industry is making far more money off me now than they were before!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Anju said:


> My brother is an author (thinks) - LOL and since I could not get his books without paying heavy duty, he told his publisher he wanted them available for free ebooks. They did it. I don't think he makes any money, he just likes to write. Most of his stuff is about the Marines and their adventures, complete with language, so I have not recommended him. Some of his stuff is good, some so so. But it might have to do somewhat what the author tells the agent/publisher to do.


Please give us his name. My husband was a Marine, I think he would enjoy reading them. I wouldn't let cussing hold you back. Maybe just put in a disclaimer.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Looking back...I buy far more books now than I did before I get my Kindle. BK....I would get them at the library or 2nd hand bookstore or from a friend. I think the publishing industry is making far more money off me now than they were before!


I'm the same way. Before the kindle, I would buy a lot of secondhand books or books on clearance at the stores. Now, I want to read all my books on my kindle, so I'm more likely to pay more for it and read it on kindle. Plus I'm reading from authors that I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

The Kindle has definitely increased my book purchasing budget.  

I still try to shop for deals, but it is soo handy having everything available to read in one place.  One- click definitely drained my account budgeted for entertainment.  LOL  I was passing up quite a few books, until I realized how quick the deals poof and even the regular prices can shoot up.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sebat said:


> Please give us his name. My husband was a Marine, I think he would enjoy reading them. I wouldn't let cussing hold you back. Maybe just put in a disclaimer.


Olin Thompson Books - go to the books and there is a link. I did have to send to name @free.kindle.com. If your husband is/was (always is!) a marine then I think he would enjoy them. Once a Marine - always a Marine!

Edit - corrected the e-mail - thanks Leslie, you are sooooo patient with me -


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju said:


> Olin Thompson Books - go to the books and there is a link. I did have to send to name @kindle.free.com. If your husband is/was (always is!) a marine then I think he would enjoy them. Once a Marine - always a Marine!


I don't have it right here, but isn't the address *<name>@free.kindle.com?
*
Also, if the OP lives somewhere with Whispernet, s/he could also use <name>@kindle.com (Anju, I know that won't work for you.)

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: the person videotaping...


> There was a dumb ass in the Marley and Me movie videotaping it





> Plus I'm pretty sure I'd have a coughing fit. Every 10 minutes.


My sister and I did exactly that: we coughed, fake-sneezed, rattled our candy wrappers, etc... I'm sure it made for good footage. The only reason I didn't report him...is I was afraid he'd be waiting for me in the darn parking lot after the movie let out and it was just my sister and I at 10 pm.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't have it right here, but isn't the address *<name>@free.kindle.com?
> *
> 
> L


OOPS


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju said:


> OOPS


Just glad we got that straightened out!

L


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I think the publishing industry in general is scared of ebooks. I guess they've learned nothing from the music industry.

I've also seen the argument on the Amazon boards that the "experience" of holding a book will never be replaced by an ebook, and I think the publishing industry wants to believe that to be true. Judging by what I see being published for the mass market (the books I see at Costco, for example), I'm not sure why they're up on their intellectual high horse about a bunch of junk. 

I've also spent a lot more on books since I bought the Kindle. I used to generally buy the occasional paperback, read books that people at work were getting rid of, or books that publishers sent to work. I'm not terribly picky about what I read (if I get it for free). Now that I have the Kindle, I find I actually go looking for books to buy.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Anju said:


> Olin Thompson Books - go to the books and there is a link. I did have to send to name @kindle.free.com. If your husband is/was (always is!) a marine then I think he would enjoy them. Once a Marine - always a Marine!


Anju...My husband is a retired Marine (26 years in). Your brothers books look like just the kind of thing he would enjoy. I see he even writes those western stories...my husband also enjoys those. I plan to get him his own Kindle soon, I am sure he will try some of your brothers books. And you are right..Once a Marine - Always a Marine! Ohh Rahhh


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Just glad we got that straightened out!
> 
> L


Think I should just leave the help to you - that way I won't screw it up - besides that's what you get paid the big bucks for LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

> I've also spent a lot more on books since I bought the Kindle. I used to generally buy the occasional paperback, read books that people at work were getting rid of, or books that publishers sent to work. I'm not terribly picky about what I read (if I get it for free). Now that I have the Kindle, I find I actually go looking for books to buy.


You do know about Manybooks, Feedbooks and the other free book sites right? Just checking.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> You do know about Manybooks, Feedbooks and the other free book sites right? Just checking.


Of course! I've downloaded a few from Feedbooks that I want to read eventually. However, I don't like to exist solely on a diet of classics.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Of course! I've downloaded a few from Feedbooks that I want to read eventually. However, I don't like to exist solely on a diet of classics.


Well, if you look hard on manybooks you'll find quite a few books that are less classics than they are just plain craptacular. 

I often use the random feature to find things to read there.

Sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised by something I've never heard of - and other times....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mwb said:


> Sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised by something I've never heard of - and other times....


For those, we have the "books you've give up on" thread in the Book Corner.

L


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> For those, we have the "books you've give up on" thread in the Book Corner.
> 
> L


Oh, I still finish them.

What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mwb said:


> Oh, I still finish them.
> 
> What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger!












A motto I know well...or is it stranger? 

L


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Anju said:


> Olin Thompson Books - go to the books and there is a link. If your husband is/was (always is!) a marine then I think he would enjoy them. Once a Marine - always a Marine!


Seems almost all of them are westerns or cop books or about WWII Germany. The one marine book isn't on the Kindle yet. He does have a huge discount on the kindle versions vs the hardbacks.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The electronic edition does cost something: editing, formatting, deployment, etc. So it is not "free." But it is less than printing on paper.
> 
> I know many small publishers who do ebooks first. If a title sells enough, that's the point when they will consider bringing out a print version.
> 
> L


So in a sense.............it is free, it costs less than doing it on paper.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> So in a sense.............it is free, it costs less than doing it on paper.


Well, if you consider an editor's time, a book designer's time, an artist's time (to design the cover) all free...

Plus there are fees for registering for copyright, paying for an ISBN, etc. Paper and printing is only one in a series of costs.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

koland said:


> Seems almost all of them are westerns or cop books or about WWII Germany. The one marine book isn't on the Kindle yet. He does have a huge discount on the kindle versions vs the hardbacks.


Koland pm me - I have all of his books on the kindle. I just finished reading one about the Corps and I do know another one about the Corps - Wake Island. Go to his web site, and get the free e-books then send to Amazon to format for kindle.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Anju...My husband is a retired Marine (26 years in). Your brothers books look like just the kind of thing he would enjoy. I see he even writes those western stories...my husband also enjoys those. I plan to get him his own Kindle soon, I am sure he will try some of your brothers books. And you are right..Once a Marine - Always a Marine! Ohh Rahhh


I have been reading some books by Ian Douglas that are really good Marine based near-future Sci-fii:


He gets the military stuff down pretty well...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I have been reading some books by Ian Douglas that are really good Marine based near-future Sci-fii:
> 
> 
> He gets the military stuff down pretty well...


ARGHHH ANOTHER book for my wish list


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I have been reading some books by Ian Douglas that are really good Marine based near-future Sci-fii:
> 
> 
> He gets the military stuff down pretty well...


I think I just found a new favorite author!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> ARGHHH ANOTHER book for my wish list


Finally!! I get to do it to someone else!! *WOOOHOOO!!*


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I have been reading some books by Ian Douglas that are really good Marine based near-future Sci-fii:
> 
> 
> He gets the military stuff down pretty well...


Thanks...just sent a sample to DH's K. Looks like fun, I'll see what he think but I will probably enjoy them, too.


----------

